# 5-HTP a natural alternative



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dear users,

I have had consistent DP for 9+ years now, caused by anxiety, and have been trying to come up with a winning plan tailored to my individual needs to beat my anxiety and DP. This may not be for everyone as we all have our own emotional and physical issues. And I'm sure plenty of you have thought of these things, tried these things or are doing these things. But my hope is maybe someone will benefit from this....because I am









I have been having a bit of sucess lately using 5-HTP (5-Hydroxytryptophan)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Hydroxytryptophan

extract ""5-HTP is an amino acid produced by the human body from the essential amino acid L-tryptophan (LT), which is found in dietary proteins. It's clinical value is in it's ability to increase production of serotonin, and it has been use clinically for more than 30 years. 5-HTP occurs naturally in two places -- the human body and the seeds of the Griffonia Simplicifolia, a West African medicinal plant"

I have been taking 2X 100mg tablets of pure 5-HTP at the same time every day for the past few weeks and have noticed that my mood has lifted a little. I'm not sure if its a placebo effect yet, but hey- all I know id that I feel a bit better!!

IMPORTANT: If you are thinking of trying 5-HTP please read the following link:

You cannot mix 5-HTP with certain drugs and some people with medical conditions should not take it either.

http://depression.about.com/cs/altmed5htp/f/5htp.htm

extract ""5-HTP should not be taken with Carbidopa, which is used to treat Parkinsons disease; triptans such as Imitrex, Zomig, Maxalt, or Amerge; and some other prescription medications. If you are taking any medications, please check with your doctor or pharmacist before using 5-HTP. An early study in the New England Journal of Medicine reported the possibility that 5-HTP may cause seizures in children with Down's Syndrome. Safety during pregnancy or nursing has not been established, nor has safety for those with kidney or liver disease."

extract ""Recommended 5-HTP dosages vary widely, ranging from 50 to 500 mg a day. The best course of action is to start with a very low dosage and increase it slowly. If you're taking a drug that alters serotonin levels, be sure to talk to your doctor and/or pharmacist before adding 5-HTP to your treatment regimen. Too much serotonin can lead to a dangerous condition called serotonin syndrome."

I still have DP and I have been feeling quite depressed and tired lately, so I feel that taking 5-HTP might just be the 'push' I need to kickstart my recovery. 5-HTP is also meant to help with fatigue. I have always felt that recovery would be quite hard for me to do on my own, and have never really liked the idea of meds. I have tried meds before with little success, they just made me feel groggy and more numb.

Here is my plan to tackle my anxiety and DP:

-See a Psychologist once a week for at least eight months or more. I feel I should still go to the psych even after I'm cured, to make sure I don't relapse.
-Take 2X 100mg 5-HTP strictly at the same time every day (treat it like an antidepressant to level out my mood).
-Take super vitamin B complex every day (helps with stress and anxiety).
-Take iron tablet every day (I am vegetarian and almost anemic).
-I quit coffee (as it makes me anxious).
-I make sure I go to bet at a similar time each night and wake at a similar time, even on my days off.
-Exercise 20 mins everyday, or as often as I can manage (I have chronic fatigue).
-Eat better and drink plenty of water, its not just about suppliments.
-I have forced myself to be more social in order to get a 'thicker skin' (I now work in a bar where I have to talk to many kinds of people and also deal with people bullying me or paying me out. It is teaching me not to worry so much about what people think. I am also having fun, gaining more confidence in myself and gaining more friends)
-I am no longer ignoring the true me. I have taken up the hobbies I hold close to my heart- music and silversmithing. This gives me a sense of 'self' that DP takes away from us. I also feel proud of myself.
-Try not to worry too much and turn my negative thought patterns around. I now think things like "is it going to matter in a year?= NO! so dont worry" and "who cares if this person dosnt like me, I like me and other people do too" and "you cant control other peoples actions, so dont let others actions control you" 
-I read my quote I have posted on my wall as often as I notice it "You can beat this. You are strong, beautiful and worthy of a good life. You deserve it. Now go out there and love it, and live it like you mean it"

So far I feel much better









I hope this might be of some help to some of you.

best wishes!


----------

